# Nissan pulsar SE engine CA18?



## Kirkosaki (Jul 10, 2005)

Can someone tell me if i can Swap Transmissions from a E16I to a CA18. They're both nissan pulsar's.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Kirkosaki said:


> Can someone tell me if i can Swap Transmissions from a E16I to a CA18. They're both nissan pulsar's.


Quick answer...NO. Tho they are both out of pulsars the ca is far too powerful to for the tranny even if it would bolt up. Different bolt patterns sorry.


----------



## Kirkosaki (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks man !


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

A CA16 or CA20 transmission will work though... but I am not sure if a CA16 could hold the power of a CA18... especially if it is going to be turbocharged. CA16s came in the Pulsar NX during the '80s, and the CA20E came in the Nissan 200SX S12... and I think Stanzas? Not sure about the Stanzas... but sure about the 200SX... I have one parked in my backyard.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

yes the CA20 came in the stanza in the early 80's then they switched to the KA24 it was only a single cam however so not CA20de's sorry


----------



## Endymion-sama (Jul 27, 2005)

Kirkosaki said:


> Can someone tell me if i can Swap Transmissions from a E16I to a CA18. They're both nissan pulsar's.


The E16 engines and the CA16DE both came with the RS5F31A 5 speed cable clutch tranny. I do not know if the bell housing is the same exact shape for an E-series and a CA-series tranny, but if it is, then yes, you can put it on your CA18DE. The CA16DE and CA18DE blocks are exactly the same on the outside. I don't think the RS5F31A would be "too weak" for the CA18DE. It came with the CA16, and the CA18 technically isn't heaps stronger. USDM CA16DE = 113 HP, 99 ft. lbs. torque @ 4,800 RPMs, USDM CA18DE = 125 HP, 115 ft. lbs. torque @ 4,800? RPMs. I have seen a couple of other people on other forums post that they've done it with no problems, and a couple even tried it on the CA18DET!!! Oh yeah, even though both series came with the RS5F31A, the gears are slightly different. I believe the CA version has slightly shorter, more close ratio gears than the E-series one did.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

*CA18DE swap*

The E16 engines and the CA16DE both came with the RS5F31A 5 speed cable clutch tranny. I do not know if the bell housing is the same exact shape for an E-series and a CA-series tranny, but if it is, then yes, you can put it on your CA18DE. The CA16DE and CA18DE blocks are exactly the same on the outside. I don't think the RS5F31A would be "too weak" for the CA18DE. It came with the CA16, and the CA18 technically isn't heaps stronger. USDM CA16DE = 113 HP, 99 ft. lbs. torque @ 4,800 RPMs, USDM CA18DE = 125 HP, 115 ft. lbs. torque @ 4,800? RPMs. I have seen a couple of other people on other forums post that they've done it with no problems, and a couple even tried it on the CA18DET!!! Oh yeah, even though both series came with the RS5F31A, the gears are slightly different. I believe the CA version has slightly shorter, more close ratio gears than the E-series one did.[/QUOTE]

Correct, I just finished swaping a CA18DE in place of the CA16DE. I used all the 1.6L stuff including the trans, clutch, and flywheel. I race it on a clay oval turning between 6,000 and 7,000 rpm. So far, so good.


----------



## Stanza23 (Aug 23, 2010)

*CA16s tranny from GA series engine tranny*

Good day! I would to ask if i could swap 1985 Stanza CA16s tranny from B12 sentra GA16s. Is it direct bolt-on? I am having a hard time looking for parts for my stanza tranny. My problem is it slips out of 5th gear. I have to hold it to keep on running. :newbie:


----------

